# photography assistant job - help needed



## leerolo (Aug 26, 2007)

hi there,

ive been looking at improving myself and have decided to email local togs to try and get an assistants job at weekends. i am willing to work for free in the hope of learning some valueable knowledge in the art of wedding / portrait photography. i am not interested in this as a career really it would just be nice to offer this service as a gift to family and friends. this is the letter i have sent out to them, does it sound ok or can anybody think of a better way of explaining it that will get me more replies. or if there is anyone on here that can help me out please get in touch.
thanks


_good morning,_

_this may seem like a strange request but i was wondering if you could help me. i am 27 years old and live in winsford, cheshire. i have always had an interest in photography but until recently i have never had the time or the money to do anything about it, now i have got the money to buy a professional camera & lenses etc and i have got more time learn how to use it. my main interest is in wedding and portrait shoots but i also enjoy other types of photography such as wildlife and landscapes. what i would really love to do is to learn how to use my camera whilst working as a photographers assistant and i was wondering if there was any chance of working with you at weekends (and some weekdays) if that was possible. i know that whilst working on wedding shoots and such you will not have the time to talk me through everything you are doing but i will be more than happy to carry your camera gear, hold reflectors or even just make the tea if needed as long as i can learn and in time maybe build up enough images to make a portfolio to show to family and friends i will do whatever is needed to help your day run smoothly. it is not my intention to set up a business, i am only interested in photography as a hobby at this stage so please don't think that i want to learn as much as i can and then set up my own business as this is not my intention_
_i am very hard working and used to working long hours and i have also got a great eye for detail._

_ i am willing to travel all over the north west and *will work for free to gain experience *if someone will give me a chance. if this is something you cannot help me with i am sorry for bothering you, but thanks for taking the time to read this email._

_i look forward to hopefully hearing from you soon_
_yours sincerely_
_lee rowland_


----------



## leerolo (Aug 26, 2007)

btw if this is not the best place for a post like this then please feel free to move it mods.


----------



## Kimber57 (Aug 26, 2007)

My only comment is that if you're really trying to offer your services to a professional photographer, I hope that when you actually send the letter, you'll have corrected the grammar and punctuation first.  

Otherwise, the letter sounds okay; I would shorten it a little, though.  Busy professionals don't have time to read LONG drawn-out letters.  Make sure it fits nicely in the center of one page.  


Just my opinions......

I think it is overall a great idea, though!!


----------



## leerolo (Aug 26, 2007)

due to various situations and learning difficulties shall we say when i was younger i never got chance to finish school so i think i do ok considering.  but thanks for your reply anyway.


----------



## astrostu (Aug 26, 2007)

Kimber57 said:


> My only comment is that if you're really trying to offer your services to a professional photographer, I hope that when you actually send the letter, you'll have corrected the grammar and punctuation first.



I was going to say the exact same thing.  If I were thinking of hiring, I wouldn't even consider someone who didn't capitalize the first letter of a sentence, "I," or names.  To me, it shows a lack of not trying:  If they didn't put the effort in to push the "shift" key, why should I hire them?


----------



## kundalini (Aug 26, 2007)

As others have already stated, punctuation and grammar are key for anyone to take the time to read your correspondence. You are a bit wordy and not very specific. Know who you are sending this letter of introduction to. Here's a quick re-write as a guideline.  This was a quicky, not a thoughtful introduction.

*FORGET ITALICS*
Dear ____ (know the name of the addressee, be specific)
I am writing to you as an enquiry for the position of a part-time assistant. I have a longstanding interest in photography but would very much like to elevate my knowledge and skill set in this vast arena. My interests are in the area of wedding and portrait photography. (If youre sending this to a wildlife or landscape photographer, then substitute their specialty, be specific) 

Whilst my skills are at an amateur level at this time, my intention is to gain a greater understanding of the processes that are required to become a better photographer. My short term goals are two-fold. Firstly, to increase my familiarity with the basic functions of my camera so that it becomes second nature as to the settings needed for the results I visualize. Secondly, to provide my friends and family with photographs they can proudly display. My objective is not to become part of the competition.

I consider myself to be a detail oriented individual. My availability is __________(fill in the blank). I am willing to travel as required. As I consider this as an apprenticeship for my own benefit, I am not seeking compensation other than travel reimbursement. 

My contacts details are as follows: (fill in the blank).

I look forward to discussing this matter in greater detail with you in the near future.

Kind regards,
Lee Rowland

REMEMBER:  You are sending this to professionals, be professional.  If your letter writing skills are limited, that's okay.  Find someone that reads resumes / CV's regularly and have them critique your final draft before submitting.  You only get one chance for an introduction.


----------



## leerolo (Aug 26, 2007)

astrostu said:


> I was going to say the exact same thing. If I were thinking of hiring, I wouldn't even consider someone who didn't capitalize the first letter of a sentence, "I," or names. To me, it shows a lack of not trying: If they didn't put the effort in to push the "shift" key, why should I hire them?


 
This was not the finished letter, It was not checked for grammer or punctuation. It was copied and pasted from a word file i had created and saved whilst waiting for some comments regarding the *contents* of the letter. As i said in the previous post, I did not have a high level of school education for one reason or another. However i am more than capable of using a spell/punctuation checker before i send the email out So please only reply if you have any comments on the contents of the letter.

Thanks


----------



## leerolo (Aug 26, 2007)

Thankyou very much for this, it is much better than my poor attempt. i really appreciate it.



kundalini said:


> As others have already stated, punctuation and grammar are key for anyone to take the time to read your correspondence. You are a bit wordy and not very specific. Know who you are sending this letter of introduction to. Here's a quick re-write as a guideline. This was a quicky, not a thoughtful introduction.
> 
> *FORGET ITALICS*
> Dear ____ (know the name of the addressee, be specific)
> ...


----------



## Kimber57 (Aug 26, 2007)

leerolo said:


> due to various situations and learning difficulties shall we say when i was younger i never got chance to finish school so i think i do ok considering.  but thanks for your reply anyway.


 

For the record, I was not trying to put you down -- just saying that you needed to have some editng done to the letter.  I'd be glad to help you if you want to send me a private message with your email address.  

OK?


----------



## JIP (Aug 26, 2007)

kundalini said:


> As others have already stated, punctuation and grammar are key for anyone to take the time to read your correspondence. You are a bit wordy and not very specific. Know who you are sending this letter of introduction to. Here's a quick re-write as a guideline. This was a quicky, not a thoughtful introduction.
> 
> *FORGET ITALICS*
> Dear ____ (know the name of the addressee, be specific)
> ...


 
This is much better you need to sound more professional and less pleading.  Show the person you have something to offer them not what you are trying to take form them (ie their knowledge) and forget the part about trying to open up your own business (looking back I know you said you were not doing this but on first reading that is what I saw so imagine what a potential employer is going to read) I don't think anyone wants to hire you knowing you are only doing it as a step up to something else.  You need to go into this saying "this is how I can help you" and "this is why you need me" not all that "if that is possible" stuff.  Even if you are not getting ino to this as a career you need to treat it as such otherwise why would a photographer want to hire someone to work in their business that sees it as no more than a hobby.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 27, 2007)

leerolo said:


> Thankyou very much for this, it is much better than my poor attempt. i really appreciate it.


It was not a poor attempt, merely a first draft.  A poor attempt would have been to not ask for assistance, to throw your hands up in the air in frustration and not pursue this.  

Hell, after reading this again, I might clean it up a bit and use it myself if you don't mind.  I've been thinking of trying to hook up with a professional to do exactly what you are seeking.

Good luck and good fortunes to you.  Let us know what happens.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 27, 2007)

I would strain out much of your initial personal stuff, be much more specific about items of interest to the potential mentior.
_I am inquiring about a position as a photography assistant. 

I already have some worthwhile skill at photography, having used a digital camera for several years. I do recognize that I need to work with a professional to get the insight and skills necessary to improve significantly. I am physically fit, of pleasant disposition and very detail oriented. _ 

_My experience with cameras includes .,. . . My other work experience includes...............  I am presently a xxxxxx and would leave/continue ................._

_As I consider this as an apprenticeship for my own benefit, I am not seeking compensation other than out of pocket expenses for travel travel when required I can be available within x days/weeks and can easily works evenings and/or weekends when necessary.  I can commit to at least x hours per week for a period of at least x months.  _

_My goals in this work are not to become a professional photographer but only to gain the necessary skills to become a skilled amateur. _

_My contacts details are as follows: (fill in the blank).

Thank you for your consideration. I look forward to discussing this matter in greater detail with you in the near future._


----------

